# c#: Was für eine ide ist gut oder was für eine nehmt ihr



## Tobi (15. Juni 2002)

HI habe mal ne frage was für ne ide nehmt ihr bei c#???????
Könnt ihr mir mal ein paar auflisten (wäre net) thx und ich hoffe es giebt eine wo nichts kostet weil ohne ide ist es nicht so toll zu programmieren


----------



## Badmaster (16. Juni 2002)

tscha hab bisher zwar noch nix selber mit c# programmiert aber ein paar beispiele aus dem einsteigerbuch (jetzt lerne ich c# von MUT) ausprobiert und z.T. abgeändert. habe dafür entweder mein krasses ide namens notepad  oder auch schon mal visual studio.net architect und bisher hat mcih das teil ziemlich geeindruckt (jedenfalls debug funktion etc...) allerdings is die installation obermegagigasuperschwul gewesene... naja was solls....
ach ja bin wie schon gesagt nurn riesen c# n00b also hör nicht auf mich 
Gruss Badmaster


----------



## Alexander Schuc (22. Juni 2002)

nabend,

http://www.icsharpcode.net/OpenSource/SD/default.asp
^^ SharpDevelope - OpenSource - akt. Version; 0.88b

sieht recht gut aus, kann auch einiges,.. =)

mfg,
crazy-weasel


----------

